
ARMv8: Scaleway New High Core Variants - edouardb
https://blog.online.net/2017/06/22/armv8-scaleway-new-high-core-variants/
======
wut42
They also added two cores for free on their lower variants:

>Since the launch of our new ARMv8 servers, part of our users were unsure
about which server they should use for their application. To help you in your
choice, we've decided to provide 2 additional cores for the same price on our
two first variants:

> The ARM64-2GB gets 4 cores instead of 2, a 100% core count increase

> The ARM64-4GB gets 6 cores instead of 4, a 50% core count increase

~~~
tannerbrockwell
Their dedicated machines are a good deal. The only application I ever had
trouble with was the PageSpeed plugin for nginx which I was unable to compile
on the ARM architecture. nginx ran fine. There is an inherent advantage to
dedicated machines vs virtual.

~~~
sigjuice
What inherent advantage do you have in mind? What material difference does it
make to an app whether there is a dedicated machine vs a virtual machine?

